# Ahora mismo



## Churchil

*Ahora mismo*

Ciao, mi potreste dire qual'è la forma più adatta in italiano a questa frase? Credo che sia "_proprio adesso_", ma a me piace dire "_adesso stesso_", più poetico , ma forse non viene usata dalla gente e suona proprio strana.


----------



## federicoft

_Adesso stesso_ verrebbe capito ma non credo si usi (si usa invece _oggi stesso_, con un altro significato). In linea di massima "adesso" è un avverbio sufficientemente enfatico da poter essere utilizzato senza rafforzativo; hai una frase in particolare?


----------



## Churchil

federicoft said:


> hai una frase in particolare?



Altroché! 

Ad esempio:

-"_Vamos al bar de Manolo a tomarnos unas cervezas, ¿te vienes?_"
-"_No, *ahora mismo* no puedo, tengo que terminar de redactar este informe_,_ puede que me pase dentro de un rato._"


----------



## Necsus

In questo (preciso) momento.


----------



## Churchil

Necsus said:


> In questo (preciso) momento.



Certo, anche in spagnolo si può dire "_en este preciso momento_", ma siccome "_ahora mismo_" è più corta si impiega di più. Anche si impiega molto nel linguaggio "segreterile" o burocratico l'espressione "_*en estos momentos* el señor Fernández *no puede atenderle*_". Allora, *proprio adesso* è impiegata o succederebbe come con *adesso stesso*?, che verrebbe capita ma senza essere impiegata dalla gente.


----------



## federicoft

Churchil said:


> Altroché!
> 
> Ad esempio:
> 
> -"_Vamos al bar de Manolo a tomarnos unas cervezas, ¿te vienes?_"
> -"_No, *ahora mismo* no puedo, tengo que terminar de redactar este informe_,_ puede que me pase dentro de un rato._"



Allora si direbbe comunemente:
  -"_Ti va di andare al bar di Manolo a prenderci una birra__?_"
  -"_No, *adesso* [proprio] non posso, devo finire di scrivere questa ricerca, può darsi che etc.

_


----------



## Churchil

federicoft said:


> Allora si direbbe comunemente:
> -"_Ti va di andare al bar di Manolo a prenderci una birra__?_"
> -"_No, *adesso* [proprio] non posso, può darsi che etc.
> 
> _



Dunque, il "proprio" deve venire messo dopo l'adesso secondo la tua traduzione, ma si potrebbe mettere prima, o soltanto sarebbe corretto scriverlo dietro l'adesso?


----------



## federicoft

Churchil said:


> Dunque, il "proprio" deve venire messo dopo l'adesso secondo la tua traduzione, ma si potrebbe mettere prima, o soltanto sarebbe corretto scriverlo dietro l'adesso?



No, va dopo perché è riferito a "non posso".


----------



## Necsus

Churchil said:


> Certo, anche in spagnolo si può dire "_en este preciso momento_", ma siccome "_ahora mismo_" è più corta si impiega di più. Anche si impiega molto nel linguaggio "segreterile" o burocratico l'espressione "_*en estos momentos* el señor Fernández *no puede atenderle*_". Allora, *proprio adesso* è impiegata o succederebbe come con *adesso stesso*?, che verrebbe capita ma senza essere impiegata dalla gente.


No. Al massimo puoi ridurlo a 'al momento'.


----------



## Churchil

federicoft said:


> No, va dopo perché è riferito a "non posso".



Ed in una frase come "_Justo ahora iba para allí_", si potrebbe mettere davanti?, ossia: "_Propio adesso andavo per lì_" (non so se la traduzione l'ho fatta benissima ), giacché "_justo ahora_" ha una sfumatura un po' diversa di "_ahora mismo_".


----------



## federicoft

Churchil said:


> Ed in una frase come "_Justo ahora iba para allí_", si potrebbe mettere davanti?, ossia: "_Propio adesso andavo per lì_" (non so se la traduzione l'ho fatta benissima ), giacché "_justo ahora_" ha una sfumatura un po' diversa di "_ahora mismo_".



Potresti dire "passavo per di lì proprio adesso" ma anche "giusto ora". 
So che in spagnolo 'justo ahora' dà un maggiore senso di immediatezza, ma in italiano non mi pare ci siano sfumature.

P.S. - in questo caso 'proprio' va prima perché si riferisce ad 'adesso'.


----------



## Churchil

federicoft said:


> Potresti dire "passavo per di lì proprio adesso" ma anche "giusto ora".
> So che in spagnolo 'justo ahora' dà un maggiore senso di immediatezza, ma in italiano non mi pare ci siano sfumature.
> 
> P.S. - in questo caso 'proprio' va prima perché si riferisce ad 'adesso'.




Perfetto, grazie per i chiarimenti.


----------



## federicoft

Churchil said:


> Perfetto, grazie per i chiarimenti.



Prego.


----------



## Larroja

federicoft said:


> No, va dopo perché è riferito a "non posso".



Anche prima si può, perché no? Tanto più se pensi alla frase spagnola: "_No, *ahora mismo* no puedo = No, *proprio adesso* non posso. 
_Mettendo "proprio" prima di "adesso", l'accento cade su "adesso", esattamente come "mismo" rimarca "ahora".


----------



## federicoft

Larroja said:


> Anche prima si può, perché no? Tanto più se pensi alla frase spagnola: "_No, *ahora mismo* no puedo = No, *proprio adesso* non posso.
> _Mettendo "proprio" prima di "adesso", l'accento cade su "adesso", esattamente come "mismo" rimarca "ahora".



Credo che tutti direbbero "no, adesso proprio non posso" anziché "no, proprio adesso non posso". Beh, se non tutti, almeno io. Mi sembra la costruzione più ovvia e naturale in italiano.

È qualcosa che si avvicina ad una polirematica, d'altronde si vuole enfatizzare il fatto che _proprio non si possa venire_, non che non si possa venire _proprio in questo momento_.
Non c'è una corrispondenza diretta con lo spagnolo, dove 'ahora mismo' è una locuzione generalmente più consolidata di 'proprio adesso'.


----------



## Larroja

federicoft said:


> Credo che tutti direbbero "no, adesso proprio non posso" anziché "no, proprio adesso non posso". Beh, se non tutti, almeno io. Mi sembra la costruzione più ovvia e naturale in italiano.



La lingua è bella perché è varia, io direi proprio adesso con la stessa naturalezza con cui tu faresti il contrario.  Val la pena, allora, sottolineare che sono entrambe corrette.


----------



## Mikdib13

Churchill,

Un altro modo piuttosto utilizzato nella lingua parlata e' dire "adesso adesso ..." rafforzando il concetto raddoppiando l'avverbio.

Ciao


----------



## Churchil

Mikdib13 said:


> Churchill,
> 
> Un altro modo piuttosto utilizzato nella lingua parlata e' dire "adesso adesso ..." rafforzando il concetto raddoppiando l'avverbio.
> 
> Ciao



Grazie mille per l'appunto e anche a tutti gli altri che hanno partecipato al post.


----------

